# rootzwiki app?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

someone needs to make a rootzwiki app:tongue3:


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

We could make a web app for the site, but that's a ton of mobile html development. Also, if we want to rebrand the Tapatalk app for RootzWiki we'll need like $1000...


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

We have Forum Runner and Taptalk at the moment, but not a branded app. We don't have the money to do those things yet.
-Steve


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

hmmmm tapatalk will burn a hole in my pocket.








:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:







:money:


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Captainkrtek said:


> We have Forum Runner and Taptalk at the moment, but not a branded app. We don't have the money to do those things yet.
> -Steve


I think a branded app from tapatalk costs the forum $900.

For that money, its easiest to keep the forum tapatalk compatible.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## monkey1911 (Jun 10, 2011)

Doesn't matter to me, I already have tapatalk pro, so I don't use any of the branded versions anyways.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

personally i'd rather spend the money getting phones for devs.

thats just me, if someone wants to make one for FREE and contact me with it..let me know


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree.. tapatalk is just fine... its really nice to have all forums centrally located versus having 10 different apps for various forums


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

monkey1911 said:


> Doesn't matter to me, I already have tapatalk pro, so I don't use any of the branded versions anyways.


+1...

So far I'm using it for all 15 of my Android, Ubuntu, and GTA IV modding forums


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

I also prefer Tapatalk to a standalone application. It's much easier than loading up a different application everytime I want to check a different forum.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Whoa! Looks like I need to join more forums.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

xmrsilentx said:


> Whoa! Looks like I need to join more forums.
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


no no... most are littered with childish antics now it seems or overrun by ads ...


----------



## stonerdroid (Jun 7, 2011)

Tahl said:


> I also prefer Tapatalk to a standalone application. It's much easier than loading up a different application everytime I want to check a different forum.


me too. use the money for fones for devs
 








Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

birdman said:


> personally i'd rather spend the money getting phones for devs.
> 
> thats just me, if someone wants to make one for FREE and contact me with it..let me know


Well Said. I agree


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

JsinLegacy said:


> no no... most are littered with childish antics now it seems or overrun by ads ...


 I know, just being sarcastic for everyone using this as an opportunity to start forum-dropping...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

